# Narcissism and relationships



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm not sure if this fits best here or elsewhere, but I read this article and thought others could benefit. It describes my STBX almost to a T. I was left wishing I had read this ten years ago.

Five Powerful Ways Abusive Narcissists Get Inside Your Head | Self-Care Haven


----------



## marriedman321 (Mar 7, 2013)

BFGuru said:


> I'm not sure if this fits best here or elsewhere, but I read this article and thought others could benefit. It describes my STBX almost to a T. I was left wishing I had read this ten years ago.
> 
> Five Powerful Ways Abusive Narcissists Get Inside Your Head | Self-Care Haven


Very good article. Scary how my ex fits into every single category listed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

That is my mother.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, that is a scary article really. I had a feeling that the BF is a tad narcissistic, but after reading that, thankfully he is not. He is a bit of a manipulator, but we all can be. Good read, puts things into perspective. My ex was borderline personality, so I do have experience with social disorders. Yuck.


----------



## peacefully (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow. This is my EX! Great article.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Great article. Thanks for posting. Also good to note that a person can have a mix of traits. Also the idea of victim and survivor is so important. I just wish I had knowledge of personality issues much earlier in my life.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes indeed - insightful. I learned all of that a bit too late. The only thing my ex did not exhibit was cheating (that I know of). He did not have a "harem" of women to feed his narcissism but instead men. He was the "big fish in a little pond" and mostly surrounded himself with people he could feel superior to. 

I think my daughter is catching on to him. I'm not sure when it happened but there was a time when he was the center of her world and I was just in the way. She's seeing enough family dynamics from other teens now to realize what she has in me, I think. But I worry about the effect he will have on her. I try to balance the scale and limit contact as much as I can to the limits of the order.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Mine was the only, one of a few men in his office. He constantly came home telling me how the ladies found him hot. I am not the jealous type and I would laugh and say "well you are". But as time wore on, he would drop snippets like "so and so thought the way you handled the situation was crazy" (we worked the same job) until, when I left I truly thought I was not a match for the job and the office thought I was nuts. 

Of course he followed up with "I don't think you're crazy". But the damage was already done, and my self esteem shot, and by the end, they believed the lies he told them about me. He eventually cheated with a woman in his office. 

Oh well. He's her problem now.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Narcissists don't have relationships. They have scenarios.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Runs like Dog said:


> Narcissists don't have relationships. They have scenarios.


Each one is played for their advantage.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

In a marriage, realizing what you're dealing with can have the effect of giving you pause before you exit. "he/she has a problem...they're ill...they need help...is it fair for me to run???" type stuff. Don't let the pause last more then a few minutes.


----------

